

The UnSexy Enterprise - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/2013/09/20/startups_the-unsexy-enterprise/

======
mindcrime
Ssssshhh... don't spread that. We prefer to quietly toil away in obscurity, in
a sector where there are customers with real money, waiting to exchange it for
real products. We don't need a gold-rush of new enterprise startups flocking
in here!

All joking aside, as far as I'm concerned, there is nothing sexier than
enterprise startups. The problems are more interesting, the technology is more
interesting, the money is real, etc... And, to my personal temperament and
tastes, most consumer apps are just plain boring.

